# Raiki for dogs



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I might be spelling it wrong, but its prononced ray-key??? I think it was Jean that mentioned it somewhere way back when but I found someone that does this. She put an ad up in the Medical building I work in. I've left her a message to call me but I'm not sure she does dogs-thought I would try anyway.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Did it work? What kind of feedback can you offer? I would like to do it for Shoshi for her fears, do you think it would work for that? In particular I would like to address her fear of wind and rain. I would also like her overall stress level to be reduced. 

What should I be looking for in a Raiki 'therapist' (or whatever they call themselves). How will I know she is able to communicate with Shoshi? The rainly season is mostly over now, should I wait until next years rains? I'd rather do something now but will it be worth it now? Do you think Shoshi will remember it by the time the rains come again? 

Any feedback you can give me would be much appreciated.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here is a nice article written by a Reiki master. 

Dogs Love Reiki - Reiki Treatments for Dogs 

Healing Hands: Reiki Treatments for Dogs by Reiki Teacher Kathleen Prasad

You should talk to the practitioner and get your questions answered. I enjoy Reiki and I would think your dog would benefit too. 

You could even learn to do Reiki yourself!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

my only canine experience with reiki was with my previous boy....he died of liver cancer and I was rushing home to say my good byes....I didn't make it in time, but my aunt who is a RMT did reiki on him during the last moments.....everyone told me it was amazing how it brought him peace in his final moments....I was grateful he wasn't alone and that my aunt was able to do that for him.....I would for sure recommend it.....Like Samba says, talk to the practitioner, ask about her training, get all your questions answered and see how your girl responds to her when they meet.....I would also add that I am a huge supporter of using Bach's Rescue Remedy....it did wonders for my boy.....it does take some time (2 weeks) using daily if it is an on-going persistent anxiety,but you can also use it as needed when a storm is coming......good luck


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Rescue Remedy and flower essences... lovely also. They might help your dog with fears and upset.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you all so much. I'm really looking forward to talking to her. I so would love for Shoshi to live without all the fear she sometimes has...its heartbreaking to see her when she's that upset and there is little I can do for her. Hopefully this lady will call me tomorrow and I'm off to read the info-Thanks for the link Samba.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Gib Laut said:


> my only canine experience with reiki was with my previous boy....he died of liver cancer and I was rushing home to say my good byes....I didn't make it in time, but my aunt who is a RMT did reiki on him during the last moments.....everyone told me it was amazing how it brought him peace in his final moments....I was grateful he wasn't alone and that my aunt was able to do that for him.....I would for sure recommend it.....Like Samba says, talk to the practitioner, ask about her training, get all your questions answered and see how your girl responds to her when they meet.....I would also add that I am a huge supporter of using Bach's Rescue Remedy....it did wonders for my boy.....it does take some time (2 weeks) using daily if it is an on-going persistent anxiety,but you can also use it as needed when a storm is coming......good luck


Just wanted to add that I am so very sorry for your loss but thankful that your Aunt was able to help your boy in the end. That really is a blessing.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

shilohsmom said:


> Just wanted to add that I am so very sorry for your loss but thankful that your Aunt was able to help your boy in the end. That really is a blessing.


Omg that's very nice of you thank you....you know, it was hard but his death is what made me re-assess how I raise my dogs and in fact, my own health....so I guess if it weren't for that experience life could be different....it is hard to see them live in fear....she is lucky to have a mommy who is willing to do what it takes :angel:!!!......if you're not familiar with Bach flower essences, here's a great link with an article on how to use it and some case studies...

Welcome to Bach Flowers for Pets


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you thought of massage therepy also?I'm working with a member on here that does massage and Reiki on Athena's issues.She hasn't done a real reiki session on her but she incorporates it into massage.If your interested in learning lots I'll let her know there are people interested and have her answer your questions.She has a FB page called Kneadful Touch if you're interested.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

I had a lady that used to come down the yard with her daughter (she was a registered nurse) and kobe never really had any time for her (she never brought any carrots!) until one day he kept going up and leaning on her. She patted him then said he has a sore back? He hadn't shown any signs he was in pain. She did say she didnt know how it worked or how she knew but she ran her hand approx 4inches along the length of his spine and one area all the hair stood up on end, this she did a couple of times always the same area, she didnt touch him, she then asked if i would mind her treating him "sure go ahead" she massaged around his head and ears. when she ran her hand along his spine no hair stood up he ran off then a few minutes later came back sat in front of her licked her hand then took off again. Guess he was saying thank you. So my one experience of reiki was strange but good definately worth giving it a try.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My thanks all. Unfortunately, we had a power failure in my building today so I didn't hear back from her...I called but again got her voice mail....will try again tomorrow if I don't hear back from her. I'll check out those Bach flowers for dogs as well...thats new to me. 

For the most part Shoshi has made tons of progress but she is still terrifed of the wind and rain. We don't get that much rain but wind...thats a hard one. The worse part is when I'm at work and know its windy outside and know I'm not there to comfort her and remind her that she is safe. 

I'll let ya know what she says. 

Hugs,


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

shilohsmom said:


> The worse part is when I'm at work and know its windy outside and know I'm not there to comfort her and remind her that she is safe.


Do you have a crate for her???...just another idea until you know you have better control of her fear, u may want to crate her on days of expected rain and wind......our dogs all use their crates as a safe comfortable place, my previous Lab was terrified of storms in his senior years and I use to give him the Bach flowers and crate him....was the only thing that would stop the insanity


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes, we do have crates. I haven't used them in ages. In Shoshi's case I wouldn't use a crate as I think most of this stems from a time when she was in her crate. 

When she was young and durning a critial part in her development, I left her and her brother in a crate when I went to work. This was fine until the days I had the roof replaced to the house. Believe you me, in kills me to think of the terror she must have felt and the fact that I left her as I did....the truth is it never dawned on me that it would be a problem. Well, as part of replacing the roof it was necessary to tear the other three roofs off the house to get down to wood. The noise in the house and being trapped and out of control of her enviorment left her deeply scared. 

It wasn't until about the third day that I realized the problem and by then it was too late. All I can do now is shake my head, if I had had any idea whatsoever I would have simply taken off work and taken them away while the work was being done. 

Big noises,, and some smaller noises scare her to death. I think any noise at all hitting the house gives her the shakes. 

She has improved but the trama is so embedded it will likely take a lifetime to overcome. I am so very proud of how much progress she has made but its hard being so small in a world of big noises.

As far as the therapist, she never called me back. She's also not been in her office all week. Not sure if she could have been on vacation or what but you'd think her machine would have said if she was away. Maybe she just doesn't work with dogs. I'm kind of disappointed that she didn't even return my call...especially since we work in the same building. I plan to call her one more time next week just to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

My Mom is a Reiki Master/Teacher and has been providing Reiki to Timber since we got him. 
He absolutely loves it and seeks it out whenever she walks in the door. 

He came to us with HOD (inflammation of the long bone/front leg) and was in a great deal of pain. We managed that pain often with Reiki with great results.


----------



## Briarwoodpups (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't read the whole thread, but this caught my eye. I know a woman who works with Dr. Bradley Nelson's systems the Emotion code and the Body Code. And the basic premise is that the experience might have created intense emotional reactions which could have resulted in trapped energetic emotions that need to be released. I've seen the system work miracles and while my friend is still working on her certification, she is dirt cheap if you're interested. Normal sessions cost $97 each, but she is running two for $25 while she accumulates her documentation. I've worked with her on a few cases with reiki and animal communication after she has released the emotions and I've been impressed enough to buy a book on it myself  Email me if you'd like more info because I won't be watching the boards. [email protected]

jayne



shilohsmom said:


> Yes, we do have crates. I haven't used them in ages. In Shoshi's case I wouldn't use a crate as I think most of this stems from a time when she was in her crate.
> 
> When she was young and durning a critial part in her development, I left her and her brother in a crate when I went to work. This was fine until the days I had the roof replaced to the house. Believe you me, in kills me to think of the terror she must have felt and the fact that I left her as I did....the truth is it never dawned on me that it would be a problem. Well, as part of replacing the roof it was necessary to tear the other three roofs off the house to get down to wood. The noise in the house and being trapped and out of control of her enviorment left her deeply scared.
> 
> ...


----------



## Briarwoodpups (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok - I went back and just glanced through the thread and I see that you are looking for some reiki. I still believe that the emotion code work would do better for this situation, but because reiki is not limited by time or distance, I will send some reiki now for Soshi.


----------



## Briarwoodpups (Feb 20, 2007)

Miss Soshi wasn't too sure about the reiki last night at first. She was a bit suspiscious of this total stranger approaching her out of the blue. But we always ask permission, and reiki can do no harm, and it will not go to the soul who does not want it. But once it started flowing a bit, she kind of liked it, so then it flowed more solidly. I did not get feedback on how it helped her (reiki will go where it's needed most, and that could be phsyical, emotional, or situational), but I would suspect it was just kind of an introductory, all over, physical effect. Getting her feet wet, so to speak. You might find her asking for a bit more of that stuff 




Briarwoodpups said:


> Ok - I went back and just glanced through the thread and I see that you are looking for some reiki. I still believe that the emotion code work would do better for this situation, but because reiki is not limited by time or distance, I will send some reiki now for Soshi.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Rosa,
I had Reiki done on Murph. Being the stubborn old gal that she is, she wasn't real forthcoming or accepting of the process. However, I found out two very important things. 

One, she was nervous about the stairs. Her eyesight had been failing for years and when she would come down the stairs, she would get almost to the bottom and then jump. It just scared me to death when she would do it, especially at her age. So after the Reiki, I started carrying her up and down the stairs. I didn't want her to be stressed worrying about those darned stairs.

The second and most important thing she communicated was that she was feeling good, no pains, and was content just being with us. That was huge for me. I so worried that her quality of life wasn't what it should be. But apparently she is content with it. That's all I needed to hear!

You might also want to consider a communicator. I know a lot of people who have used them and it's amazing what Shoshi might "say" about her fears.


----------



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am a reiki practitioner for humans and would love to help pets. Is there any one on the board that can point me to a resource or someone to train with locally (southern NH)?


----------



## beezaur (Jul 2, 2011)

My old dog had Reiki treatments in the year before he died.

He had arthritis, was sometimes in quite a bit of pain. On days when I would take him to the clinic there was an incredible improvement. He would be stiff, painful, and unhappy before the session, but often would be to the point of trotting, even rolling on the lawn afterward.

The clinic that offers the service reports very good results with things like pain management and general chronic type problems. Sometimes it takes a session or two for the dog to get used to it and start feeling the benefit (Reiki is a very gentle-acting practice), but I think it is pretty reliable for improving the comfort level and general wellness of the animal.

I have no idea how effective it is in healing medical conditions in the traditional western sense -- obviously some things are totally outside of what Reiki can do -- but it seems to be very effective in "setting the body right" to facilitate healing. There is a very obvious effect on comfort level too, which is worth a lot just by itself.


----------

